# How should you take the CCNA?



## Animeprime (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello all,
I got my Network+ certification a few months ago and now I’m getting ready to start working on my first Cisco cert. They way I understand it the first one you need is the CCNA, but there are two ways to get it. Either you take the test in one go, or you can take it two parts, the CCENT and ICND2. My first inclination is to take it in two parts so I can focus on each of their respective subjects. Or is there any benefit to taking it in one shot with the CCNA besides saving time?


----------



## judoant (Apr 27, 2010)

1 test. You will be fine. how2pass.com

read the books, take as many practice tests you can


----------



## Peterdeol (May 6, 2010)

I teach the cisco track at the college i teach at..
CCNA and any cisco exam is a lot different then your ms exams.
Reason being..
1. cisco keeps their passing rate between 20 and 30 percent.
if they see more then 30% of the people writing are passing, they know the questions have leaked and they change them. if less then 20% of the people writing are passing, they know its too hard and they put in easier questions from previous pools.

2. the cert is valid for upto 4 years or anytime a new IOS comes out. if you plan on doing your ccna/ccnp, my advise is do the ccna, and take 3 of the hardest ccnp exams. wait 3 years then do the last one. this will save you money on retesting.

3. the last time they changed the questions was about 3 weeks ago. they have filled the exam with simulations. after viewing them, it is a HARD exam.

cisco ccna is testing mainly theory. 90% of the exam is IOS and TCP/IP. you better master your subnetting before attempting this exam.

wether you want to do it in 2 exams or 1 it doesnt matter. its equally tough!

best of luck to those writting it! i have a ton of resources for anyone interested...


----------

